# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  فرانس تليكوم تعتزم استئناف قرار لهيئة سوق المال في مصر بشأن موبينيل

## الحصن نيوز

قال رئيس الانشطة الدولية في شركة الاتصالات الفرنسية فرانس تليكوم جان ايف لاروتورو أمس الاربعاء 27-5-2009 ان الشركة تعتزم استئناف قرارلهيئة سوق المال المصرية يرفض

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

